# Matzuo Sickle Hooks



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone tried these hooks? I've heard some good reports about. Folks are saying they can be used just like circle hooks. I found a wholeseller on EBay that is offering free shipping. I thought about telling my sister to get me $20 worth of them for Christmas.

Any info would be great.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

PM me a link to the E-Bay add, would like to look at them. i bought a small qty pack of some last year. very sharp almost too sharp IMO, tips bent really easy.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I would second Dink, I havent tried thier sickle's, but from use of their other products, they are Extremely sharp, which initially seems like a good thing but when using them on the bottom they seemed to snag up alot. But maybe the sickles design has adressed issue. Please post back on how ya like em if you do get em.


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

Mellon,I use the size 10 sickle hooks for bait fishing and they have almost 100% hook up rate even on chubs,they are good hooks to use with float fishing and drifting also in the 5/0 to 7/0 sizes


----------

